# Migration to Australia from India



## Priya82 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi,

Me and my husband are trying to migrate to Australia. I wanted to know in case I get pregnant, what will happen to my Visa ? 

Will my husband be allowed to migrate alone in that case or all our visas will be put on hold ?

Please let me know......


----------



## dharmesh (Feb 25, 2013)

What I was suggested by my agent is that if during medicals if the doctors find that a lady is pregnant then they keep your VISa on hold and ask to apply VISA again when baby is born. So agent suggested me and my wife to either plan it way early or plan it in AUS.

We chose the later one, We will plan in AUS.


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

Priya82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and my husband are trying to migrate to Australia. I wanted to know in case I get pregnant, what will happen to my Visa ?
> 
> ...


There is no condition or any restriction against being pregnant during your visa process. You will be asked to update your application if the child is born before the visa is issued, and all can go in one application so less money and less time. However be mindful of taking X rays as part of visa medical exams, this happens at the last stage anyway


----------



## Priya82 (Apr 17, 2013)

dharmesh said:


> What I was suggested by my agent is that if during medicals if the doctors find that a lady is pregnant then they keep your VISa on hold and ask to apply VISA again when baby is born. So agent suggested me and my wife to either plan it way early or plan it in AUS.
> 
> We chose the later one, We will plan in AUS.


Thanks Dharmesh......insuch case will my husband get his visa or even his visa be on hold. Is there a way he can travel alone..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

First I guess you need to understand a bit about the visa application:
When you apply for VIsa - its ONE application for primary applicant + secondary applicant(s).
*When application is approved - Visa is granted to all the applicant of that application*!

Now- These are the steps in brief for Visa application:
Steps:
1. IELTS and ACS; any order
2. EOI 
4. Get Invite:
5. Apply visa..
a) provide documents + pcc
b) go for meds
6 Get grant.


*1st Case - Pregnancy during PR process*
Now, at the time of meds - if lady is pregnant, she simple can NOT go for Meds - as its not advisable to under go X-Ray while carrying; in such case - you 'application' (mind you - complete application - not just lady's) will be put on hold. When baby is born then baby needs to be added to your current application (no cost) with baby's proper documents (passport+brth certi) - and undergo meds. Then your file will move forward! 
And if all is good - you all receive grant!

*In another case*: If you get grant and then your pregnancy start:
- If baby is born in Oz - then baby becomes oz citizen.
- if baby is NOT born in Oz - then baby does NOT have any OZ visa/citizenship; and needs to be processed from start!

Hope that clears some doubts!


----------



## Priya82 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot...it helps


----------



## Tyrannosaurus rex (Nov 12, 2019)

AmanMehta said:


> Australian immigration process starts with Skill select, IELTS test EOI, which takes around 6 months. In last medical is done, if in reports you are pregnant you need to attach some application with your documents. There is no need to holding your visa.


What exactly are you thinking?

You've resurrected a almost 7 years old thread by answering the question posted almost 7 years ago!


This is beyond any type of weirdness.


----------



## VineethViswan (Sep 12, 2019)

Tyrannosaurus rex said:


> What exactly are you thinking?
> 
> You've resurrected a almost 7 years old thread by answering the question posted almost 7 years ago!
> 
> ...


The kid must be in Grade 1 by now lol. Something enlightening in between a lot of frustrated posts.


----------

